# State of the Union party food



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What's everybody cookin' up for their State of the Union party?

We're having sauerkraut and pork. 

Zipedee-doodah!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We are cooking food for those unwilling to cook for themselves.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> We are cooking food for those unwilling to cook for themselves.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cilantro lime quinoa, and a chicken breast with cholula sauce on it. I'm trying to eat healthy and get in better shape. It sucks, no carbonation or any soda either which will be the hardest. I probably won't be checking out the recipe forum anymore, too many good eats to look at.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> We're having sauerkraut and *pork.*


I think the nations taxpayers will be fed a bunch of pork, like always.

Otherwise, if you are a "D", you are eating fillet mignon tonight, if you are an "R" then you might be able to stomach some broth, but thats about it.

Although I just heard that in the Republican response, the "R"s are trying some Mexican food tonight. 

Dang, I hope I don't get banned now for being too political. :O//: :RULES:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> cilantro lime quinoa, and a chicken breast with cholula sauce on it. I'm trying to eat healthy and get in better shape. It sucks, no carbonation or any soda either which will be the hardest. I probably won't be checking out the recipe forum anymore, too many good eats to look at.


I'm with ya on the get in better shape stuff.

Ya know, I've never had quinoa....not on purpose anyway. I live a sheltered life.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > We're having sauerkraut and *pork.*
> ...


Don't worry about it, no one comes here anyway. Just don't put this crap in Big Game.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I was thinking of some chicken nugents.....I'm curious to what Ted has to say.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > cilantro lime quinoa, and a chicken breast with cholula sauce on it. I'm trying to eat healthy and get in better shape. It sucks, no carbonation or any soda either which will be the hardest. I probably won't be checking out the recipe forum anymore, too many good eats to look at.
> ...


 It's actually pretty good stuff, just cook it in some chicken broth and I like to add cilantro and lime in there when it's done.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The State of our Union is bad and getting worse. There, I saved you from wasting time watching it. Go out and enjoy the outdoors instead, at least you will feel better.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

In honor of the occasion we will be serving SOS. 

woo whooo top of page


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> The State of our Union is bad and getting worse. There, I saved you from wasting time watching it. Go out and enjoy the outdoors instead, at least you will feel better.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree with this. I'll be having my party food in the great outdoors. Thinking some gabagool at the moment..


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

KIDNEY BEANS!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> In honor of the occasion we will be serving SOS.
> 
> woo whooo top of page


Dangit, I wanted the top of the page. 

Mrs Goob surprised me with calf elk liver and onions! Man, we partied like it was 1999, which by the way was the last year Mrs Goober cooked anything.

I missed the State of the Union address but it must have been a good one, the amount of semi-automatic gunfire and class 3 fireworks in my neighborhood last night was unusually high for a Tuesday. It was Fat Tuesday although.

I grew up eating SOS, great stuff.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

this is funny, I don't care who you are


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry but I can't help myself...Fried Chicken, collard greens and watermelon. And yes being from the south I have eaten this exact meal on many occasions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK boys and girls, it's not too early to be preparing for the 2014 State of the Union Address parties next week.

I think we're serving up Taco Dip for this years' joyous occasion. I'll post up the recipe.


.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, I thought I was just watching some kind of warped re-run of Criminal Minds.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I will be playing Circus music in the back ground


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, I'm just about partied out after the State of the Union speech. Looks like 2014 is gonna be as good as 2013.

At the last minute Mrs Goob and I decided on a hors d'oeurves fitting for the occasion:


a bunch of little weiners

.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

It took me until goob's post about preparing for _2014_ state of the union, to realize most of this thread was last year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nothing to worry about...........
Obama is going to take care of all of us from cradle to grave.
No matter if we like it or not.
"Executive Privilage"
-O,-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> It took me until goob's post about preparing for _2014_ state of the union, to realize most of this thread was last year.


Just like the speech. Most of it was last year too.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

we ended up fasting, for the mere fact that i still cant seem to find -in theory anyway- what will go well with double dipped, deep fried BS...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Longgun said:


> we ended up fasting, for the mere fact that i still cant seem to find -in theory anyway- what will go well with double dipped, deep fried BS...


Haha I would have fasted too, but we have a fast for moisture coming up this saturday and i can't handle two fasts in one week:smile:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If I would have ate anything after listening to that fool it would have just came back up. Thank goodness I didn't watch any of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*State of the Union 2015*

That time of year again ladies and gentlemen. What are you fixin' for your 2015 State of the Union party?

I'm doing bologna. Yep, we're gonna be full of bologna this year!!

Again, guts and brains will be absent from most State of the Union party menus as will anything made with OIL, popular from 2000 thru 2008.

A word of caution: use alcohol in moderation. Tomorrow is a work day. I don't drink alcohol, but will be drunk with enthusiasm as always.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

State of the Union Drinking game:
-1 shot for every Bohner frowny face
-1 shot for every Biden Smirk
-1 shot for..... nevermind. With those two items, your bottle will be empty before you can say under-inflated footballs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For whatever reason I tend to spend most of my SotU's reloading ammo... not sure why but it inadvertently always turns out that way.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Alka Seltzer..............................


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> That time of year again ladies and gentlemen. What are you fixin' for your State of the Union party?
> 
> I'm doing bologna. Yep, we're gonna be full of bologna this year!!
> 
> ...


I hope you are not serving bologna that you made,that would be a waste.Get some of the good old bar s meat bologna.That stuff is made with all kinds of offal;-) stuff.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool Dunkem. Top of page! Well played. Very well played. Gonna make Goob pout now.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> Cool Dunkem. Top of page! Well played. Very well played. Gonna make Goob pout now.


COOL!!! I missed that,thanks Gary:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That time of year again ladies and gentlemen. What are you fixin' for your 2015 State of the Union party?
> 
> I'm doing bologna. Yep, we're gonna be full of bologna this year!!
> 
> ...


It's never too early to prepare your party food for the 2016 State of the Union address. I think this is gonna be a good one...uh not the address, the party food.

Last year's State of the Union party fare was cheese n Bologna trays with a little gabagool thrown in. Hey, as-a-matter-of-fact "gabagool" is Italian for....uh...well...nevermind.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Goob, what was on the menu tonight?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Borscht

And some vodka

And I don't drink


----------

